# Sausalito and Sonoma Riding



## dave16 (Jul 12, 2009)

Having recently returned to SoCal from Sonoma, I noticed several hundred cyclists making their way north through Sausalito. Can anyone provide me with some information as to the route/bike path they were probably taking?

Also, I noticed several cars returning south to San Fran from Santa Rosa with road bikes. My friend and I did two road rides while we were in Santa Rosa: 1. Westside Rd from Santa Rosa to Alexander Valley (Geyser Peak Winery) and 2. Kings Ridge in Cazadero. I am determined to head back sometime soon. Anyone got some opinions on new rides we should try?

Thanks and safe cycling.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you go: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sausalito+bike+path


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

dave16 said:


> Having recently returned to SoCal from Sonoma, I noticed several hundred cyclists making their way north through Sausalito. Can anyone provide me with some information as to the route/bike path they were probably taking?
> 
> Also, I noticed several cars returning south to San Fran from Santa Rosa with road bikes. My friend and I did two road rides while we were in Santa Rosa: 1. Westside Rd from Santa Rosa to Alexander Valley (Geyser Peak Winery) and 2. Kings Ridge in Cazadero. I am determined to head back sometime soon. Anyone got some opinions on new rides we should try?
> 
> Thanks and safe cycling.



I lived in Sonoma for a number of years and there are a handful of awesome rides there.
Send me a PM next time you come and I'll give you the lowdown...bring your climbing shoes!


----------



## zuk88 (Jan 11, 2006)

This site was very helpful for me....and I live here. 

http://srcc.memberlodge.com/


----------

